# Precut Window Tint or Rolls



## Rvinyl (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

This is a general question about tinting so I apologize if it's in the wrong place. In general, do you guys prefer to use precut kits or rolls of film? IF you prefer precut kits does it matter to you if its a complete (all window kit) or do you look for visor only, front only etc?


----------



## nissmofan (Jun 18, 2013)

For the price of pre-cut tint, I would save more and have it done by a professional instead.


----------

